# Fliegenfischerschein??



## streezle (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
habe vor kurzem einen Fliegenfischerkurs in Österreich gemacht und möchte nun auch hier angeln.
Braucht man in Deutschland einen speziellen Fliegenfischerschein?
Den "normalen" Fischereischein habe ich.

gruß Streezle


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

ich weiss ja leider nicht wo du her kommst.
Aber hier im Land Brandenburg brauche ich für das Fliegenfischen einen extra Schein.
Und das was mich daran am meisten stört, ich bekomme die Jahreskarte nur wenn ich Mitglied im DAV bin.

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## streezle (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein, aber ich wollte zum angeln auch mal naach Niedersachsen.
Mitglied im DAV bin ich.
Was musstest du für diesen Schein machen?

Gruß streezle


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

ich brauche dafür nichts zu machen.
Einfach nur den DAV-Ausweis vorlegen und ich bekomme in Potsdam beim LAV die Marke.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## streezle (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

achso.
dann is das ja nicht das große Problem.
Dankeschön
mal sehen wie das in Schleswig Holstein ist.

Gruß streezle


----------



## NorbertF (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hui das war mir auch neu. Sowas gibts in Deutschland? Einen Extra Schein? Unglaublich...
Scherzle kann ich mir net verkneifen: bei uns braucht man nur zum Fische fischen nen Schein, Fliegen darf man so fangen


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hui das war mir auch neu. Sowas gibts in Deutschland? Einen Extra Schein? Unglaublich...
> Scherzle kann ich mir net verkneifen: bei uns braucht man nur zum Fische fischen nen Schein, Fliegen darf man so fangen



Mich bringt es schon alleine  bei den Gedanken an diesen extra Schein auf die Palme. 
Ein DAV-Mitglied welches mit Wurm oder Spinner an den gleichen Flussabschnitt angelt fängt da auch so manche Forelle.
Ich als DAV-Mitglied darf aber nicht meine Fliegenrute auspacken.
Da schwillt mir immer der Kam.


----------



## xxxxxx (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hallo,

Auf welcher gesetzes Grundlage beruft sich dort der DAV ????
Solange ich einen Gültigen Fischerreischein(Blau) habe, und die Prüfung in Deutschland abgelegt habe, bin ich berechtig überall mit der Fliege zu Fischen, solange dies an dem Gewässer nicht explizit Verboten ist.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Torsten Rühl (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Einen Extraschein brauchst du in NRW nicht. Jedoch wollen manche Vereine das Fliegenfischer einen Kurs besucht haben. Man sollte dies dann entweder mit einem zertifikat bestätigen können oder einen Stempel im Sportfischereipass haben.


----------



## fly-martin (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

... und fürs fischen an der Ostseeküste in MecPom braucht dort jeder einen  Küstenschein ... egal ob Spinn, Brandungs oder Fliegenfischer!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Moin!

Ging es nicht um Niedersachsen?
Egal... hier brauchst Du keinen Extra Schein.


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Scherzle kann ich mir net verkneifen: bei uns braucht man nur zum Fische fischen nen Schein, Fliegen darf man so fangen



Wasss? Zum Fliegen braucht man nen Pilotenschein!

Ist nicht Lustig.?

Ich denke ich kann alle Angelmethoden mit meinem Fischereischein ausüben. In ganz Deutschland.  Natürlich muss ich mir die Gewässerkarte holen.


----------



## Basti (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Moin!

Bisher habe ich es einmal erlebt, dass ich einen solchen Fliegenfischerschein an einem Gewässer hier in S-H benötigt hätte, hab' natürlich keinen. Einmal Fischen ging durch, ein zweites Mal wird's sicherlich nicht geben. Dabei war an der Au schon nur das durch ein Vereinsmitglied begleitende Fischen gestattet.
Meines Erachtens nach ist dieser Schein nur 'ne kleine Finanzspritze für den LSFV und zum Schutz davor, dass die Gewässer einiger Vereine nicht überlaufen werden sollen. Oder hat jemand eine Ahnung, was ein solcher Schein oder Eintrag im Sportfischerfischerpass sonst bewirken soll? Weil wie schon geschrieben der Fischereischein sollte völlig ausreichen, tut er ja auch meist.


Viele Grüße#6

Sebastian


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

wenn du Mitglied im DAV bist bekommst du evtl. nicht überall eine Gastkarte. Fischerprüfung setze ich mal voraus, aber wenn du nicht im VDFS bist(Sportfischerpaß) kann es Probleme geben.
Verbandsgewässer sind eh tabu, aber es gibt auch Vereine die schlecht Erfahrungen mit dem DAV gemacht haben und dementsprechend dicht gemacht haben .
Beispiel gefällig : Elbstrecke für DAV-Mitglieder Jaheskarte 5€,für VDFS 25€ am Tag .
Fliegenfischerscheinpflicht an DAV-Gewässern ist klar von den Wettfischfreunden ins Leben gerufen, wegen so was hatten wir unseren DAV-Verein in NdS eingestampft.


----------



## archi69 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Nachtrag:

@Knurrhahn
Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Brandenburg in "normalen" Gewässern durchaus mit der Fliegenrute fischen kann, nur für SALMONIDENGEWÄSSER brauchst Du eine extra Karte! Der Spinnangler auch.

Gruß
Archi


----------



## Janbr (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Moin,

sorry, kann mich mal jemand aufklären. Ich hab jetzt schön öfter was über DAV etc. und Sportfischerschein etc. gehört. Was hat es damit auf sich?

Ich hab in Bayern meinen staatlichen Fischereischein gemacht. In Bayern hab ich mir dann eine Lizenz (Jahres oder Tageskarte) für ein bestimmtes Gewässer beim Inhaber des Fischrechts geholt und konnte angeln.

Jetzt wohn ich in NRW (und hab, da mein bayrischer Fischereischein abgelaufen war) seit Anfang des Jahres einen NRW Fischereischein. Damit hab ich mir auch wieder beim Inhaber des Fischrechts eine Lizenz geholt und darf damit angeln.

Ich war sowohl mit dem bayrischen als auch mit dem NRW Schein schon öfter in der Ostsee.

Ich hab jetzt schon des öfteren vom Sportfischerpaß etc. gehört und kann damit wirklich rein gar nix anfangen. Was hat es damit auf sich? Brauch ich in bestimmten Bundesländern zusätzlich zum stattlichen Fischereischein noch irgendeinen Erlaubniss (den Sportfischerpass)??? Muss ich da für's Fliegenfischen und alle anderen Angelarten eine Eintragung haben??? Mit Kurs??

Ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof! |kopfkrat

Dann noch einen eigenen Schein für Salmonidengewässer und in MC POM einen Küstenschein. Womöglich alle mit Prüfung......|bigeyes

HILFE!!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hi,

Sportfischerpass bekommt man meiner Meinung, wenn man einem Verein beitritt, der in der Gewerkschaft ist.
Du bist dann auch dabei und bekommst an wenigen Gewässern wo du Tageskartenfischer bist auch mal ne Karte billiger.

Fliegenfischerschein ist etwas für Abzocker und welche, die sich abzocken und für dumm verkaufen lassen.
In NRW brauchst du den Quatsch nicht, es soll aber Gegenden in Deutschland geben, wo sich Leute tatsächlich sowas verkaufen lassen und sich ohne den Schein von Gewässern aussperren lassen.

TL


----------



## Janbr (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sportfischerpass bekommt man meiner Meinung, wenn man einem Verein beitritt, der in der Gewerkschaft ist.
> Du bist dann auch dabei und bekommst an wenigen Gewässern wo du Tageskartenfischer bist auch mal ne Karte billiger.
> ...


 
Tut mi leid, jetzt bin ich ähnlich schlau wie vorher. Angelvereine die in der Gewerkschaft sind??? Es wird immer verworrener.|bigeyes

Das ich in NRW keinen solchen Sportfischerpass brauche, weiss ich und hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben. Ich hab ja hier einige Jahreskarten und angle mit der Fliege. Aber für was brauch ich das Ding denn??? 

Wer kanns mir erklären. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

  Ok, sagen wir: "Vereine die im Verband sind".

Du bekommst das DING automatisch, wenn du einem Verein betrittst, der dem Verband angeschlossen ist.
Wenn ich falsch liege, sollen die Angelprofis doch bitte für Klärung sorgen.


----------



## Malte (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Stimmt, den Sportfischerpass bekommst du vom Verein ausgehändigt


----------



## Janbr (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

OK, also ich trete einem Verein bei, von denen bekomme ich dann den Sportfischerpass. Muss ich nun angeben was für Angelarten ich "kann" und die werden dann eingetragen? Oder muss ich einem Prüfer ein paar Würfe mit der Fliege "vorwerfen"?

Und noch wichtiger, was hab ich von dem Paß?

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich will euch nicht verarschen, aber ich hab von dem Sportfischerpaß nun schon öfter gehört, kam aber noch nie damit in Berührung. In welchen Bundesländern braucht man den denn??? Kann ich damit (wie mit ner Jahreskarte) an irgendwelchen Gewässern angeln, oder brauch ich zusätzlich noch ne Lizenz??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Mac2580 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Also mir ist es ebenso zu hoch dieser ganze quatsch wenn man sich mal den schein von grundauf betrachtet finde ich es ja gut dass es ihn gibt es gilt den fisch waidgerecht zu fangen und zu töten sowie die natur zu schützen aber mir kann keiner diese ganzen schönen sonderreglungen erklären

ps:ab nächstes jahr wollen sie die prüfungsfragen von 300 auf 1000 erweitern!?!?


----------



## Steinadler (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

es sind schon 1000 ^^


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



Janbr schrieb:


> Muss ich nun angeben was für Angelarten ich "kann" und die werden dann eingetragen? Oder muss ich einem Prüfer ein paar Würfe mit der Fliege "vorwerfen"?
> 
> Und noch wichtiger, was hab ich von dem Paß?






Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Du bist dann auch dabei und bekommst an wenigen Gewässern wo du Tageskartenfischer bist auch mal ne Karte billiger.
> 
> Fliegenfischerschein ist etwas für Abzocker und welche, die sich abzocken und für dumm verkaufen lassen.
> In NRW brauchst du den Quatsch nicht, es soll aber Gegenden in Deutschland geben, wo sich Leute tatsächlich sowas verkaufen lassen und sich ohne den Schein von Gewässern aussperren lassen.
> ...




Sportfischerpass und Fliegenfischerabzockprüfung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
SP bekommst du beim Betritt zum Verein als Nachweis der Verbandszugehörigkeit.
Damit bekommst du an manchen Gewässern Tageskarten billiger oder, speziell im Osten, überhaupt erst einen Schein.

-------------------------------------- 
Fliegenfischerprüfung:

"Fliegenfischerschein ist etwas für Abzocker und welche, die sich abzocken und für dumm verkaufen lassen.
In NRW brauchst du den Quatsch nicht, es soll aber Gegenden in Deutschland geben, wo sich Leute tatsächlich sowas verkaufen lassen und sich ohne den Schein von Gewässern aussperren lassen."

D.h.: Es gibt Gewässer wo der Prüfungsnachweis "Fliegenfischerprüfung" erforderlich ist. Das hat aber nichts mit der Verbandszugehörigkeit zu tun, die du mit Vereinsbeitritt erhälst du die du mit dem Sportfischerpass nachweisen kannst.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (17. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Man bekommt nicht nur Tageskarten billiger mit den Sportfischereipass sondern auch Jahreskarten. Verbandsmitglieder bekommen auch den Jahreskanalschein. 
Den Fliegenfischerprüfungsnachweis kann man sich abstempeln lassen.
Den Stempel bekommt man nach einem Kurs. Das ist aber keine Abzocke wie Thilo es sagt.
Strecken an den man ausschließlich mit der Fliege befischen kann werden von Vereinen geführt die einen Nachweis haben, daß man das Fliegenfischen beherscht. 
In der Regel wollen die so ihre Strecke vor dem überfischen bewahren.
Es gibt aber genug Strecken die man ohne so einen Stempel befischen kann. es ist halt nur ein Stempel auf ein Stück Papier.
Fliegenfischerschulen die nach dem VDSF-Standart oder dem FlyFitStandart schulen stempeln den Pass ab. 
Bevor man sicjh aber verrückt macht sollte man sich aber erst mal schlau machen ob man so was braucht an dem Gewässer wo man fischt. Meistens mus man auch dem verein beitreten um überhaubt dort fischen zu können. Ohne so einen Stempel kommt man dann nicht in den Verein.
Wer noch mehr Infos haben will kann mich auch gerne anrufen: Tel.: 02855-304824
Ich hab mich mal lange damit auseinander gesetzt mit einem Landesfischereiverband.


----------



## Tisie (17. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hallo Jan,



Janbr schrieb:


> sorry, kann mich mal jemand aufklären. Ich hab jetzt schön öfter was über DAV etc. und Sportfischerschein etc. gehört. Was hat es damit auf sich?


Archi hat es ja schon ganz richtig angedeutet ... grundsätzlich läuft es in Brandenburg nicht anders, als im Rest der Republik: um angeln zu dürfen, benötigst Du erstens einen gültigen Fischereischein und zweitens eine Angelkarte für das Gewässer, an dem Du angeln möchtest. Das kann z.B. der See eines Fischers sein (bei dem Du dann die Karte kaufen mußt) oder eben die Gewässer des DAV.

Diese werden in Brandenburg vom Landesanglerverband Brandenburg (LAVB) verwaltet. Auf der Homepage des LAVB findest Du ein Gewässerverzeichnis, welches sich in verschiedene Geschäftsbereiche gliedert. Innerhalb eines Geschäftsbereiches (z.B. Geschäftsbereich Potsdam) findest Du unter den einzelnen Kreisanglerverbänden (KAV), die entsprechend zugeordneten allgemeinen Angelgewässer (z.B. vom KAV Nauen). Diese allgemeinen Angelgewässer dürfen mit den in der Gewässerordnung beschriebenen Methoden befischt werden und natürlich auch mit der Fliegenrute. Wenn Du an diesen Gewässern fischen möchtest, mußt Du entweder Mitglied in irgendeinem DAV-Verein im Land Brandenburg sein (und darfst mit der Jahreskarte dann alle Gewässer des LAVB beangeln) oder Du kaufst Dir einfach eine Tageskarte (z.B. im Angelgeschäft). Neben dem Gewässerverzeichnis gibt es übrigens auch eine Gewässerkarte.

Neben den allgemeinen Angelgewässern gibt es auch noch Salmonidengewässer, welche unter dem Geschäftsbereich Potsdam zu finden sind. Für diese Gewässer benötigst Du eine extra Angelberechtigung ... Du kannst als Mitglied eines DAV-Vereins entweder für 50€(!!!) eine Jahreskarte oder eine Tageskarte (Preis weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) kaufen. Nicht-DAV-Mitlgieder können nur Tageskarten kaufen, die für sie etwas teurer sind, als für DAV-Mitglieder. Für die Angelei an den Salmonidengewässern gelten besondere Bedingungen, die ebenfalls in der Gewässerordnung beschrieben sind.

Und nochmal ganz deutlich: einen extra Fliegenfischereischein, Fliegenfischerprüfung oder Fliegenfischerkarte GIBT ES IN BRANDENBURG NICHT!!!

Für mehr Infos zum Fliegenfischen in Berlin & Brandenburg kannst Du auch gerne mal auf unsere Vereinsseite schauen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S. @Knurrhahn:



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Aber hier im Land Brandenburg brauche ich für das Fliegenfischen einen extra Schein.





Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ein DAV-Mitglied welches mit Wurm oder Spinner an den gleichen Flussabschnitt angelt fängt da auch so manche Forelle.
> Ich als DAV-Mitglied darf aber nicht meine Fliegenrute auspacken.


Ich weiß ja nicht, wer Dir diesen Schwachsinn erzählt hat, aber daß Du das auch noch glaubst, wundert mich schon ein bißchen. Gerade von einem Moderator würde ich erwarten, daß er sich erstmal bei der richtigen Quelle (und das kann nur der LAVB sein) informiert und nicht solche falschen Informationen verbreitet, die ganz offensichtlich für 'ne Menge Verwirrung sorgen!



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Und das was mich daran am meisten stört, ich bekomme die Jahreskarte nur wenn ich Mitglied im DAV bin.


Warum stört Dich das? Vielleicht weil neben den läppischen 50€ für die Salmo-Jahreskarte noch der Mitgliedsbeitrag für einen DAV-Verein dazu kommt? Ich weiß, geiz ist geil, aber überleg mal bitte, über welche Beträge wir hier sprechen und was Du dafür bekommst!

Sorry, daß ich darauf etwas sensibel reagiere, aber wenn man sich ehrenamtlich für die Renaturierung und Revitalisierung der brandenburger Salmonidengewässer und für den Erhalt der heimischen Fischfauna einsetzt, dann ist es wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht, wenn sich Leute wie Du trotzdem noch über die - meiner Meinung nach sehr fairen - Angelbedingungen und Kartenpreise aufregen.


----------



## dat_geit (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

In S-H benötigst du keinen Fliegenfischerschein, der allerdings früher, ich beziehe mich da auf meine Zeit im Bayern der 80er Jahre, an einigen Gewässerabschnitten erforderlich war.

Die Situation heute kann ich nicht beurteilen, wohl aber die in Schleswig-Holstein.

Der Schein macht Sinn, wenn ich an dortige Einschränkungen zurück denke in Sachen der geforderten Methoden und auch der erlaubten Fliegen.

Für einen Laien, wäre das kaum dort möglich gewesen, diese Kenntnisse zu haben.

Und es gibt natürlich genügend Leute, die mit ihrem Können und Wissen locker die Prüfung in die Tasche stecken.....aber wie war das auch mit dem Führerschein!!!???? da muß man dann halt durch.......

Denn soll ein Pächter oder Verein jeden extra prüfen oder Referenzen abfragen???

Aber hier oben kommste auch ohne gut aus und bist auch in vielen Vereinsgewässern gern gesehener Gast mit der Fliegengerte.

Ich glaube wir sollten hier auf den Sachverhalt eingehen und nicht schon wieder Scheine oder Prüfverfahren diskutieren.

TL
Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Ich spreche hier mal für NRW:

Hier wird ausschließlich der Fischereischein und der Fischereiberechtigungsschein benötigt.

Ich bin Mitglied im VDSF und habe auch den Sportfischerpass. Darin ist eine Seite enthalten die auf einen Fligenfischerprüfung und einen Spinnfischerprüfung hinweist. Die Kurse kann man wohl beim VDSF ablegen. Warum die auf die Kurse verweisen konnten mir nicht einmal die ganz alten „Haudegen“ die schon sein mehr wie 20 Jahren die Fliegenpeitsche schwingen eine Antwort geben.

Langes Geschwafel mit recht kurzem Sinn:

habe gerade mit dem VDSF in NRW telefoniert, folgendes wurde mir gesagt:


> Es gibt Bundesländer die bestimmte Gewässer als „FliFi only“ Gewässer ausgewiesen haben.



Ist ja soweit nix neues, habe hier in der Stadt 2 Stück davon. Trotzdem verlangt von mir keiner den Nachweiß dafür.



> Ferner wird von den Leuten die dort angeln wollen verlangt das sie auch eine entsprechende Sachkenntnis haben, sprich nicht mal eben eine FliFi Ausrüstung gekauft und ab dafür, sondern Hintergrundwissen und auch Können und Köderführung



Beutelschneiderei schön umschrieben würde ich sagen.



> Selbiges gilt für die Spinnfischerei



Nur gut das ich in NRW wohne, da gibt es so einen Quatsch nicht... Als besonders erwähnenswert finde ich das er dabei auf Niederbayern und die „neuen“ Bundesländer verwies. Dort ist das wohl so eingeführt.

Die Prüfung kann man beim VDSF ablegen, wann und wo und vor allem was der Inhalt ist kann man bei der jeweilig zuständigen Außenstelle erfahren.

Über Kommentare Eurerseits freue ich mich, ich halte das ganze für übertrieben, sicherlich sollte man mal einen FliFi Kurs gemacht haben um das entsprechende Know How mal zu lernen und sich nicht wie ein Bekannter beim ersten Wurf selbst in die Nase zu haken  Auch ein Grund warum ich lieber Spinnfischer bleibe


----------



## Tisie (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hallo Denni,



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Als besonders erwähnenswert finde ich das er dabei auf Niederbayern und die „neuen“ Bundesländer verwies. Dort ist das wohl so eingeführt.


ich weiß nicht, wie der VDSF das in den neuen Bundeländern, in denen der Verein vertreten ist, handhabt, aber in Berlin & Brandenburg (DAV - nicht VDSF) gibt es keine extra Prüfungen bzw. Scheine als "Fachkenntnisnachweis" für das Spinn- und/oder Fliegenfischen.

Ich halte das auch für absolut überflüssig, denn mit der Sportfischerprüfung (die man ablegen muß, um den Fischereischein A zu bekommen) wird ja grundlegendes Wissen zu den einzelnen Angelmethoden abgefragt. Und da man ohne Sportfischerprüfung in Brandenburg sowieso nur auf Friedfische angeln darf, stellt sich die Frage nach einer extra Prüfung überhaupt nicht.

Viel wichtiger erscheint mir dagegen eine verstärkte und tiefergehende Vermittlung von Wissen zum schonenden und waidgerechten Umgang mit dem Fisch sowie die Ausprägung eines ökologischen und auf Nachhaltigkeit ausgerichteten Verantwortungsbewußtseins bei der Entnahme von Fischen - unabhängig von der verwendeten Angelmethode!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich halte das auch für absolut überflüssig, denn mit der Sportfischerprüfung (die man ablegen muß, um den Fischereischein A zu bekommen) wird ja grundlegendes Wissen zu den einzelnen Angelmethoden abgefragt. Und da man ohne Sportfischerprüfung in Brandenburg sowieso nur auf Friedfische angeln darf, stellt sich die Frage nach einer extra Prüfung überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...




Stimme Dir voll zu, eine Ausnahme gilt in NRW: es gibt nur einen Fischereischein, also nichts mit A, B oder so was.


----------



## Fischpaule (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

@Tisie #6zu Beitrag 26

Es gibt in Brandenburg nur sehr wenige Salmonidengewässer und durch die Extraabgane soll der Fangdruck auf die Salmoniden veringert werden, zumal solche Gewässer eine viel geringere Produktivität als andere Gewässer haben.
Was den DAV angeht, so wissen die meisten Angler im alten Bundesgebiet garnicht, was im Osten für paradiesische Verhältnisse herrschen. Da kann man für einen verhätnismäßig lächerlichen Jahresbeitrag von 60-100€ (je nach Ortsgruppe) viele 10000ha unterschiedlichster Gewässer beangeln. Andersrum, wissen viele in den neuen Bundesländern garnicht, wie eingeschränkt das im alten Bundesgebiet teilweise ist wenn man tief in die Tasche greifen muss und dann nur auf ein paar ha Vereinsgewässer angeln darf.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Tisie (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hi Denni,



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Stimme Dir voll zu, eine Ausnahme gilt in NRW: es gibt nur einen Fischereischein, also nichts mit A, B oder so was.


gibt es bei Euch keine Unterscheidung in Fischereischein A (für Angler) und Fischereischein B (für Berufsfischer)?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fischpaule (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

@Tisie
In Brandenburg läuft der Fischereischein A/B auch aus, in den neuen Dingern sind auch nur noch die jeweils zulässigen Fangmittel angekreuzt..
(mit allen zugelassenen Fangmitteln, mit Angelgeräten, begrenzt auf Gewässer nach §17 Abs.2 Nr.3 BbgFischG (Spreewaldfischer))

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hi Fischpaule,



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Tisie
> In Brandenburg läuft der Fischereischein A/B auch aus, in den neuen Dingern sind auch nur noch die jeweils zulässigen Fangmittel angekreuzt..


interessante Info, vielen Dank dafür!

Deinen anderen Beitrag hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen ...



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Es gibt in Brandenburg nur sehr wenige Salmonidengewässer und durch die Extraabgane soll der Fangdruck auf die Salmoniden veringert werden, zumal solche Gewässer eine viel geringere Produktivität als andere Gewässer haben.


Grundsätzlich ist das sicher richtig, aber eigentlich sind 50€ für die Zahl der zu beangelnden Gewässern und die 100 Salmoniden, die man im Jahr entnehmen darf doch ein Witz. Am Nuthesystem werden z.B. kurz vor Ende der Schonzeit tausende fangreife Forellen besetzt und auch dementsprechend viele Salmonidenkarten verkauft (und es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die das Fanglimit ausschöpfen). Der reinste Forellenpuff und nichts für mich #d ... aber es zeigt eben, daß das Angebot die Nachfrage und damit auch den Charakter der Angelei am jeweiligen Gewässer bestimmt. Wenn es sich rumspricht, daß die Leute ordentlich Forellen ins Gefrierfach bekommen, werden immer mehr Salmokarten gekauft und es wird eben auf Forelle statt auf Hecht geangelt. An einer natürlichen Alterspyramide, schönen Fischen aus dem ursprünglichen Brandenburger Bachforellen-Stamm und einer natürlichen Reproduktion hat da leider kaum einer Interesse. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch andere Salmo-Gewässer 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fischpaule (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Früher war es da anders geregelt, da gab es eine eng begrenzte Zahl von Fliegenfischermarken die ausgegeben wurden, an Leute, die sich aktiv am Vereinsleben beteiligt haben, aber eben auch an fast alle Vorstandsmitglieder - so wurden zwar die Bestände geschont, aber viele wurden auch ausgeschlossen von dem Fliegenfischervergnügen...
es ist also schwierig, zu sagen welches System der Bewirtschaftung besser ist..

Wenn dein Fischereischein noch dieses Jahr ausläuft, dann jetzt einen Neuen holen, der ist lebenslang und kostet z.Z noch 10€ und bald wieder 25€

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hallo Fischpaule,



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Früher war es da anders geregelt, da gab es eine eng begrenzte Zahl von Fliegenfischermarken die ausgegeben wurden, an Leute, die sich aktiv am Vereinsleben beteiligt haben, aber eben auch an fast alle Vorstandsmitglieder - so wurden zwar die Bestände geschont, aber viele wurden auch ausgeschlossen von dem Fliegenfischervergnügen...
> es ist also schwierig, zu sagen welches System der Bewirtschaftung besser ist..


das sehe ich genauso #6 ... ich halte es auch für falsch, nur "Privilegierten" das Forellenangeln zu ermöglichen. Deswegen würde ich auch nicht an der Preisschraube drehen, damit sich auch Arbeitslose und Schüler die Salmokarte leisten können und in den Genuss des Forellenangelns kommen können. Aber ich würde durch drastisches Herabsetzen der Fangbegrenzung (z.B. 2/Tag und max. 25/Jahr) die reinen Fleischmacher vom Gewässer fernhalten und mehr Kontrollen durchführen (Fangbucheinträge!!!). Für die Leute soll es sich nicht mehr lohnen, so daß sie wieder auf die kommerziellen Forellenpuffs ausweichen. Dann würde ich keinen Besatz mehr zukaufen (Rhönforellen und Regenbogner) und evtl. auch mal über die Mindestmaße nachdenken (evtl. Zwischenschonmaß einführen?!). So würde das Forellenangeln für die, denen wirklich etwas an dieser Angelei und nicht nur am Fleischmachen liegt, wieder deutlich attraktiver werden. Daß die auch mal ab und zu eine Forelle mitnehmen, ist selbstverständlich, aber eben alles in einem gemäßigten Rahmen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Denni,
> 
> 
> gibt es bei Euch keine Unterscheidung in Fischereischein A (für Angler) und Fischereischein B (für Berufsfischer)?
> ...



Nein gibt es nicht, es gilt die Unterscheidung durch den Einsatz der Fangmittel, die auf dem Fischereierlaubnisschein ausdrücklich genannt werden. Wo bei einem Hobby Angler die Handrute steht bei den Berufsfischern eben Reuse oder Netz. Ob die eine gesonderte Prüfung ablegen müssen ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Bruno (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



archi69 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> @Knurrhahn
> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Brandenburg in "normalen" Gewässern durchaus mit der Fliegenrute fischen kann, nur für SALMONIDENGEWÄSSER brauchst Du eine extra Karte! Der Spinnangler auch.
> ...



Da muss ich dem Knurrie recht geben! Das ist so.
In reinen Salmonidengewässern kostet es eine extra Tages / Montas oder Jahreskate. Angeln mit der Spinnrute und Kunstködern (Spinner, Whobbler, Gummifisch, .....) ist erlaubt, sonst nur, an egal welcher Rute auch immer, mit Fliegen, Nymphen etc. oder gleich mit der Fliegenrute.
Da wird aber keiner auf die Idee kommen einen Spinner an die Flugschnur zu knoten.

Grüße,

Bruno#h


----------



## Bruno (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



archi69 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> @Knurrhahn
> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man in Brandenburg in "normalen" Gewässern durchaus mit der Fliegenrute fischen kann, nur für SALMONIDENGEWÄSSER brauchst Du eine extra Karte! Der Spinnangler auch.
> ...



Da muss ich dem Archie69 recht geben! Das ist so.
In reinen Salmonidengewässern kostet es eine extra Tages / Montas oder Jahreskate. Angeln mit der Spinnrute und Kunstködern (Spinner, Whobbler, Gummifisch, .....) ist erlaubt, sonst nur, an egal welcher Rute auch immer, mit Fliegen, Nymphen etc. oder gleich mit der Fliegenrute.
Da wird aber keiner auf die Idee kommen einen Spinner an die Flugschnur zu knoten.

Übrigens: In DAV ausgewiesenen Gewässern muss man schon DAV-Mitglied sein und eine extra Karte für Salmonidengewässer aufweisen können.
Ander, als oben beschriebene Angelmethoden, sind in Brandenburg's Salmonidengewässer verboten!

Grüße,

Bruno#h


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*

Hallo Bruno,



Bruno schrieb:


> Übrigens: In DAV ausgewiesenen Gewässern muss man schon DAV-Mitglied sein und eine extra Karte für Salmonidengewässer aufweisen können.


das ist so nicht richtig, siehe Beitrag 26 in diesem Thread ... es können natürlich auch Nicht-DAV-Mitglieder Tageskarten für DAV-Gewässer kaufen, sowohl für die allgemeinen Angelgewässer, als auch für die Salmonidengewässer. Und nochmal erkläre ich es sicher nicht :g

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Bruno (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



Tisie schrieb:


> Und nochmal erkläre ich es sicher nicht :g
> Gruß, Matthias



#h
Hallo, habe ich was anderes behauptet?
Ist ja wirklich zum :c

#h


----------



## Tisie (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischerschein??*



Bruno schrieb:


> #h
> Hallo, habe ich was anderes behauptet?
> Ist ja wirklich zum :c
> 
> #h


Naja, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------

